# Pedipaw or peticure?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Are pedipaw or peticure any good? I've been having a hard time trimming the dog's nails and I thought I might look into the pedipaw. Has anyone used it? I just wasn't sure if it was any good, it's cheap and I don't know to much about it. I know there are probably some posts about this, but I didn't see any(and I was to lazy to look!!)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No, it's junk unless you have a small dog. News did an thing last wk on it. Groomer even hated it. If you really want something similar, buy a dremel.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WNo, it's junk unless you have a small dog. News did an thing last wk on it. Groomer even hated it. If you really want something similar, buy a dremel.


Agree. 

I am going to try and take mine back. The noise freaks my dogs out. Then it did not work. For as long as you would have to train them to stay you could of clipped and been done with it. 

Then I saw that when the head wears out, the replacements cost $10!! There's where they get you....(I do not know how many replacements were in the box).


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Had to go look, mine is the Pedipaw.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Neither. Just get a real Dremel!

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ditto. i've heard the same from everyone i know who got one (either).


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMNeither. Just get a real Dremel!
> 
> http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


Yep, those tings are cheap, poor attempts of imitating a dremel. Get the real thing.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

dremel!!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! I wasn't sure if it was really worth it. I heard it is mainly for 10 lbs. and under dogs. My gsds are not 10 lbs.!!!!! But where would I buy a dremel? I haven't seen them around. Oh and also is there a huge possiblity that the dremel would cut the quick?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Any and all hardware stores should have them.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I got mine at lowes, I bought the one with the 10v lithium battery, most people use the one lower. I like cordless, not everyone does. And it doesn't cut, you are sanding down the nail.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i know you've got the info that you needed, but i also wanted to add that i don't recommend the pedipaws. i got one for christmas, and will likely be donating it to a small dog rescue. its too much hassle for my cat, and does nothing for my GSD's. to attempt to get 'some' use out of it - i removed the little safety cap thing (its soooo weird anyway) and just used it for smoothing edges after i clipped the nails with clippers. i used to have a dremel, which i loved, but misplaced it during my move a year


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My dog trainer had the Peticure and loved it. The attachment works nice for her since she has dogs with hairy toes. I just have the $20 Dremel from Wal-Mart.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

We have this grinder thing from home depot. It's for grinding wood or metal. It looks just like a dremel, I'm wondering if it is a dremel. So a dremel isn't really a special tool for a dog, it's used for other things too, because its sold at hardware stores? I thought it was specifically for dogs. I'll have to go look at our grinder thing again.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes, you can use dremels for wood working, grout, tile, cutting metal, etc. it's multipurpose.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dremel here as well. We got a $20 set from Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifeThanks! I wasn't sure if it was really worth it. I heard it is mainly for 10 lbs. and under dogs. My gsds are not 10 lbs.!!!!! But where would I buy a dremel? I haven't seen them around. Oh and also is there a huge possiblity that the dremel would cut the quick?


walmart has them for $20

we have a pedipaws as well and it did ok (and I use that word lightly) with Mandi. The main problem is that they stop when you push too hard. If you want to spend 8 hours filing your dogs nails, then this is not a problem and you can push lightly...otherwise, it is rather annoying. It works well on my cats though. I used it to get Mandi used to the idea and now have a Dremel and love it


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's a picture:

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/balloonlagoon/coolpixPicture011.jpg


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

B-U-M-P!!!!!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm getting a dremmel, thanks for this thread. I just got a pedipaw based on suggestion from someone at petco. i'll be taking it back. I haven't opened it yet


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:Oh and also is there a huge possiblity that the dremel would cut the quick?


By grinding the nail you are only taking off a little a time but if you grind them too short and hit the quick, yes it will bleed. I have only done this a couple of times and there is just a tiny bit of blood but you should avoid hitting the quick of course.

Also, never grind one nail more than three seconds because it gets hot and will hurt your dog. If you go by the instructions on the "doberdawn" website you should be fine. 

Michaela


----------

